# When to stop HRT and pessaries



## beanie10 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I wonder if you can give me some advice, I don't seem to be able to get hold of Ruth and I'm 12 weeks pg today, I have lots of hrt tablets left and was taking 3 x 2mg a day and pessaries morning and night, although I don't have many left.

Did you just stop everything when you got to 12 weeks? I'm not sure what to do.

Good luck to everyone  

Thanks
Beanie x


----------



## beanie10 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi, the lovely Ruth has just emailed me so I know what i'm doing now

Beanie


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------

